# Awesome Cruze trip



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

nice!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

HawgFan said:


> Just got back from a long trip (my first in the Cruze).
> 
> The drive actually sucked as it rained the entire time on the road, but the Cruze performed brilliantly.
> 
> ...


I have found that rain knocks a couple MPG off. It must increase the friction between the tires and the road significantly or something.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sweet numbers. Congrats. I'd have to say thats a tad better than the Humm.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats on those numbers, might wanna get used to it lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

That's good stuff. Get use to it!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now you have a better understanding of the term fuel efficient .
Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes with yer Cruze Diesel !


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

diesel said:


> I have found that rain knocks a couple MPG off. It must increase the friction between the tires and the road significantly or something.


Wait for that wonderful S word. You'll be dropping the f bomb on your DIC daily then.


----------



## HawgFan (Sep 29, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Wait for that wonderful S word. You'll be dropping the f bomb on your DIC daily then.


Sunline Fan, By "S word", I assume you mean snow, but I live in Arkansas (God's Country) and we don't get too much snow here. 

Heck, a light dusting here closes the schools for 2 days or more. :biglaugha:


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow man what a junk from an H2 to a Cruze diesel that's fantastic. Your mileage will improve as the car breaks in. Also yes rain does significantly drop your MPG because the car is pushing through accumulated water on the road.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I had to "like" your comment that the Cruze "performed brilliantly". Hadn't heard that term of endearment used toward an automobile yet...LOL. However, it's hard to fiind a word that more appropriately describes what GM did to create this car for ME...oh, and you too! 

Thanks for the comment and congrats on the great road trip.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

What were your speeds? Any tall hills? 

I took mine from Salt Lake City (UT) to Milwaukee (WI) and back (1475 miles each way) on the 4th of July weekend. The A/C was on the whole trip and my speeds in UT, WY, and NE were 75 mph, in IA 70 mph, and in IL and WI 65 mph. The composite mileage was 51.2 mpg for the 2950 miles of highway driving. (Based on odometer and fuel receipts - not DIC.) This mileage is significant in that there are some really tall hills (10,000 feet) in UT and WY. Every other vehicle I have taken on this annual trip to see family has had to downshift several times in UT and WY, but not the Cruze CTD.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi HawgFan!

I really love the Cruze diesel. The other commenters are right. Your MPG should get even better as you break in your Cruze even though I am sure you are already more then satisfied coming from a Hummer! Thanks for sharing your road trip experience with us!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

